# lens for sporting event



## tiffanylee (Apr 30, 2012)

I was asked to shoot for a tractor and truck pull. The event starts at 7:00 and will be dark by the time it's over. I will be shooting moving objects. What lens would you suggest for this occasion? Also, if you all ever rent lenses, where is the cheapest place to do so? Thanks!!

I have a Canon t2i and currently have a 50mm 1.8 and 55-200mm


----------



## gsgary (Apr 30, 2012)

70-200F2.8L, 300F2.8L if you can't get close


----------



## Dillard (Apr 30, 2012)

If shooting at night, a 2.8 will be a must.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 30, 2012)

It depends mostly on how CLOSE you can get. Do you have an infield pass? Or will you be shooting from the stadium? if you are CLOSE, a 35mm f/2 would be a good lens. If you are a bit farther away, or at an angle, a 50mm f/1.4 would be fine. An 85mm f/1.8 would work well too, and is a fine low-light lens. The thing about an 85mm lens is it is very easy to shoot, and it shoots a sharp image at f/2, and from a "distance", like 150 feet, you can make a good, clean image and then crop-in if needed.

A 70-200 f/2.8 would be okay, but if you are CLOSE to the tractors and the sleds they pull, 70mm is actually going to be too long--unless of course, you are shooting from 50 yards away or farther. Might as well have a 50mm lens in that case.


----------



## tiffanylee (Apr 30, 2012)

I will actually be right on the track. I was just more concerned with the speed that travel and the fact that it occurs at night. I'm learning new things everyday about photography. Thank for your help!


----------



## bhop (Apr 30, 2012)

Also, don't tractor pulls involve dirt and mud?  If you're going to be close, i'd put a protective filter on the lens.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 1, 2012)

If you shoot them just as they start you will be able to get away with using the gear you have, but don't expect miracles.  The trucks/tractors at that point won't be travelling at any speed, but there will be alot of smoke coming from the exhaust stacks, especially the diesel.  There is usually more light at the starting line as well.  Shooting everything at a 3/4 angle will get you the best shots, straight on is really nice, but you don't have the right gear from that.  I expect that they will still keep you back pretty far, based on my experiences from shooting these events.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 1, 2012)

Weren't you just asking about what lens is best for a Beach Wedding? Hmmm... You have gone PRO (with your T2i and kit lenses), haven't you? Based on the work I have seen you post, you are DEFINITELY not ready!  But that won't stop you, will it?


----------



## jaomul (May 1, 2012)

Your 50mm f1.8 will work well in low light. If you can figure out your approx required focal length requirements from where you will be standing and go for fast lenses in these ranges, with a bit of footwork one lens may do.
Also this being a photography forum it is the right place to ask questions, if you are trying lots of different things with your t2i good for you. I am not really sure what the purpose of the post above this is


----------



## thestereoeffect (May 1, 2012)

Yeah.. That was pretty unnecessary.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 1, 2012)

jaomul said:


> Your 50mm f1.8 will work well in low light. If you can figure out your approx required focal length requirements from where you will be standing and go for fast lenses in these ranges, with a bit of footwork one lens may do.
> Also this being a photography forum it is the right place to ask questions, if you are trying lots of different things with your t2i good for you. I am not really sure what the purpose of the post above this is



I'm guessing that you haven't seen a truck/tractor pull before, using a 50mm lens is a couple hundred mm short of being in a safe place, and even with the Op being allowed track side, she would still be back pretty far, just for safety reasons. This is an amateur photographer that doesn't really understand the nature of what she will be shooting.


----------



## jaomul (May 1, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > Your 50mm f1.8 will work well in low light. If you can figure out your approx required focal length requirements from where you will be standing and go for fast lenses in these ranges, with a bit of footwork one lens may do.
> ...


Fair enough, I didn't get the distance required. The 50mm f1.4 was mentioned above as was the 35mm f2 and 85mm f1.8, so I just mentioned the 50 f1.8 as the OP has one and it seemed to be in the focal lengths mentioned. I did follow up with fast lenses of required focal length but I do get the point that it is dangerous to be that close


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 1, 2012)

jaomul said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> > jaomul said:
> ...



Go on youtube and look up tractor pulls, watch a few of them, you'll see where the real danger comes into it, especially when an amateur photographer is involved.  The last tractor pull I shot  with a 600mm f4 from the end of the track.


----------



## tiffanylee (May 1, 2012)

I originally posted this in the beginners forum, but it got moved here. i don't claim to be a professional at all. And those previous pictures I've posted before are horrible, I agree. 

And yes, I do know what this event it. I'll actually be pulling my own tractor there as well.

I was just planning on taking pictures while I was there and wanted some suggestion. Thank you.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 2, 2012)

tiffanylee said:


> I originally posted this in the beginners forum, but it got moved here. i don't claim to be a professional at all. And those previous pictures I've posted before are horrible, I agree.
> 
> And yes, I do know what this event it. I'll actually be pulling my own tractor there as well.
> 
> I was just planning on taking pictures while I was there and wanted some suggestion. Thank you.



Why would post horrible photos in the first place?


----------

